# Fighting For What You Want



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I often hear that I should "fight for what I want". I barely know what that translates to in action. Does anyone who is mentally ill has problems with this? I'm constantly afflicted with doubted from other people trying to stop me or questioning me. It's as if I feel that I don't deserve to live, I guess.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey babs. I think I know what you are talking about. Do you feel like other people steal your energy? Or that you are overtaken by other people in some way?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yes I do feel kind of overtaken and frozen because of other people! Just numb and frozen.


----------

